# A new Hyatt is on the way!



## Kal (Nov 12, 2006)

There's another new Hyatt property on the way.  The location is really something!


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Nov 13, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> There's another new Hyatt property on the way.  The location is really something!



Share the good news!  Is it a non-stop from SFO over Pacfic waters?


----------



## Kal (Nov 13, 2006)

20 Questions??

Question 1 - NO


----------



## Bootser (Nov 13, 2006)

*Is it St. Martin*

Is it St. Martin?


----------



## Kal (Nov 14, 2006)

Question 2: No


----------



## myip (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it cayman island?


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 14, 2006)

Europe somewhere?


----------



## Kal (Nov 14, 2006)

Question 3: Not Cayman, but that one is already in the works.

Question 4: Not Europe, but Paris and London have been discussed in the past.

Hmmm, maybe a clue is in order.  "Beads"


----------



## MLC (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it Newport California?  If I am right what do I get?  Ha!Ha!


----------



## MusicMan (Nov 14, 2006)

New Orleans????


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Nov 14, 2006)

I think your website gives it away!  But maybe you're talking about somewhere else?


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it St. Maartan?

Is it at another ski area?


----------



## Kal (Nov 14, 2006)

I have not yet mentioned this on my website, so this is late breaking gnews.

Good guess on New Orleans, but that's not it.

Not St. Maarten (but that would be a wonderful addition).

Not a ski area

Not California as those are already in the mill.

Let's expand the clue from "beads" to "beads and trinkets"


----------



## barndweller (Nov 14, 2006)

Manhattan?


----------



## Kal (Nov 14, 2006)

Houston, we have a WINNER!!


----------



## barndweller (Nov 14, 2006)

Kal,
Any details yet? Not that I have a ghost of a chance to stay there, just curious. Julie


----------



## Kal (Nov 14, 2006)

Generally in a metropolitan area Hyatt will place the time share property very close to an existing Hyatt Regency Hotel.  That way HVC owners will have full access to all the amenities offered by the hotel...fitness center, spa, restaurants, etc.

You can expect the units to be a hotel conversion approach.  Maybe an executive 3-par golf course within walking distance?  Yep, down 5th Avenue.  FORE!!!!


----------



## rfb813 (Nov 14, 2006)

This was in the New York Post on September 22, 2006. Note paragraph 3 regarding time shares as a segmet of the development.

HYATT PLANS NEW HOTEL
FOR 5TH AVE.


By LOIS WEISS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Email     Archives  
   Print    ©  Reprint  
   Feeds     Newsletters  





September 22, 2006 -- The Bryant Park fashion scene was somewhat revived yesterday when 485 Fifth Ave. was contracted to Global Hyatt Corporation for $136 million. 

The good news for those who were hoping to buy condos but - as The Post's Braden Keil reported last week - were given back their deposits by the seller, is that Hyatt, too, plans to have residences. 

Sources said those units will top off the stack that will include time share units in the middle and hotel below. The Post has also learned that Hyatt will likely keep fashion designer Peter Som's striking lobby design, which is yet to be built. 

Mark Gordon at Sonnenblick Goldman arranged the transaction but Hyatt approached the developers, a combination of Belfonti Capital Partners and The Carlyle Group, with an offer they couldn't refuse. 

The sellers had bought the former office building from Tommy Hilfiger for $86 million, and had already invested approximately another $15 million before they pulled the plug this month for Hyatt. 

Only demolition was completed with about half the 105 units sold.


----------



## lat (Nov 14, 2006)

This is funny.  I was reading a newspaper news the other day and it talked about this Burger King owner who is in the process of suing Hyatt for the timeshare contruction next to the Hyatt hotel which affects his business.  It is by the United Nation area.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Nov 14, 2006)

I stumbled across this newsbit, which I have not heard before.  Are you reading this like I am, that Hyatt is building a new resort in Vail (not Beaver Creek) ?

http://www.vailrealestate.com/communitynews.cfm?NewsClipID=304

"Hyatt fractional and whole ownership residences create “hot beds”: The residential portion of the EWP proposal features both whole ownership residences and Hyatt-branded fractional residences. The whole ownership residences will be configured with “lock-off” hotel rooms, effectively increasing the size of the hotel to more than 300 “keys.” The fractional residences will become A Hyatt Vacation Club Resort, joining resort properties that include the Hyatt Grand Aspen in Aspen, Colo., and the Highlands Inn in Carmel on the northern coast of California. The integration with the Hyatt Vacation Club will broaden the hotel’s reach in attracting guests to Vail and in ensuring high occupancy rates at the One Vail project"


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, so how many new locations does that make?

Manhattan, Maui, Stowe Vt, So Calif (Newport?), Vail. 
Any others?


----------



## Kal (Nov 15, 2006)

Hyatt has a new program of "fractional residences".  From what I can gather the intent is to combine a hotel with long term residences and timeshares.  This means there will be more timeshare properties that are not stand-alone like those currently in the program.  It's a way of cost sharing to get more facilities on the map.

It's all a matter of high occupancy rates.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Nov 15, 2006)

Hyatt may even be building one day in Snowmass...

http://timeshareownersblog.sellmytimesharenow.com/archives/category/locations/colorado/

In an October 16 meeting with town council members at Snowmass Village, Colorado, Hyatt Vacation Ownership vice president Larry Shulman and fractional developer Pat Smith explained Hyatt’s intent behind their recent application for a land use permit.

Hyatt Vacation Ownership is seeking to develop vacation properties to fill a new niche market. According to John Burlingame, a Hyatt Vacation Club vice president who had previously spoken before the Snowmass Planning Commission, more families are traveling together as a group. There is also a trend among extended families to buy shared vacation property. Hyatt referred to the concept as “togethering.”

To meet this specific need, Hyatt wants to offer fractional ownership of 51 residences, seven of which will be five-bedroom units; 25 will be four-bedroom units, with the others offering either one, two, or three bedrooms.


----------

